# PLA Army News & Discussions



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 81th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> PLA 81th Group Army
> View attachment 465321



Thanks for posting. Is this indeed the PLA 81th Group Army's patch??? ... and do we know the patches of the other Group Armies?

Best,
Deino


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Thanks for posting. Is this indeed the PLA 81th Group Army's patch??? ... and do we know the patches of the other Group Armies?
> 
> Best,
> Deino


It is the opposing force from 81th Group Army in Zhurihe.


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 78th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army
2018.3.13

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 75th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


























---
2018.4.18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

---
2018.4.18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army
2018.4.19








---
PLA 74th Group Army
April, 2018








---
PLA 75th Group Army
2018.4.19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

---


























---
PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 468147
> View attachment 468148
> View attachment 468149
> View attachment 468150
> View attachment 468151
> View attachment 468152


Now that is some firepower


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army














































https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/hNIBvVomHXiQAJKOQV7wOw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army
2018.4.18













http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-04/23/content_8012496.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
2018.4.23
















http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-04/24/content_8013475.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*PLA Army holds professional skill competition for staff officers*
Source China Military Online | Editor Li Jiayao | Time 2018-04-25
By Qian Xiaohu and Li Dayong





A total of 210 officers participate in the PLA Army's first professional skill competition for staff officers in Nanjing on April 23, 2018. (army.81.cn)

NANJING, April 25 (ChinaMil) -- The first professional skill competition for combat staff officers of the PLA Army kicked off in a training range in Nanjing on Monday. A total of 210 staff officers from Army units at and above combined corps level participated in the competition.

All the participants in full combat gear of over 10 kg weight took part in a precision shooting event immediately after a 3-km cross-country race on Tuesday morning.

On Tuesday afternoon, in four hours, five contests were held successively including the contests of remote sensing image interpretation, graph calculation and analysis, integrated generation of battlefield situation diagramming and computer-aided military plotting.

Participants of the competition were selected based on recommendations and random sampling to ensure the fairness of the competition.

The competition is designed to examine the professional competence of the staff officers of the PLA Army. A group of excellent staff officers stood out from the competition.

source:http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-04/25/content_8015353.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

---
















http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-04/27/content_8018041.htm

---

PLA 79th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

April, 2018


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## No to income tax

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992297378106425344

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army
2018.5.3













http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-05/04/content_8023569.htm


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
2018.5.7


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army
April, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
2018.5.9














PLA 74th Group Army
2018.5.10


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## Cybernetics

决战 / Decisive Battle




Lyrics:
我听从祖国的召唤/I listen to the call of the motherland
我们听从祖国的召唤/We listen to the call of the motherland (x2)
勇往直前决胜疆场/Courage to win the battlefield

随时听从祖国的召唤 / Listen to the call of the motherland at any time
陆海天空网电立体作战 / Land, Sea, Air, Cyber 3 dimensional warfare
管你熊心豹胆 还是虎狼鹰犬 / Doesn't matter if you have courage or vicious
你若来犯 我定时刻应战 / If you come to attack, I will schedule the fight
必胜是我我的战斗宣言 / Winning is my battle declaration
三军将士战歌冲破云天 / Warriors of the 3 forces' warsong break through the clouds
管你嚣张气焰 还是丑恶嘴脸 / Doesn't matter if you are arrogant or ugly
你敢来犯你敢来犯我定生死决战 / If you dare to attack I will fight to the death
打 打 打 打出中国尊严 / fight fight fight, fight to create China's dignity
打打打 全力出击敢亮剑 / fight fight fight, strike hard and be ready to show your weapon
打 打 打 打出中国尊严 / fight fight fight, fight to create China's dignity
犯我中华 虽远必诛 / Offend (attack) China and we will hunt you down (and kill) no matter how far
没有客气可言 / There is nothing nice to say
杀 杀 杀 杀出大国威严 / kill kill kill, kill to create the dignity of a great nation
杀杀杀 致命反击定狂澜 / kill kill kill counter attack with deadly force
杀 杀 杀 杀出大国威严 / kill kill kill, kill to create the dignity of a great nation
守我河山 寸土必争 / protect our rivers and mountains, fight for every inch of territory
没有道理可谈 / There is no principle to negotiate
决战 决战 / decisive battle, decisive battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army
2018.5.11


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army
2018.5.11


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## Brainsucker

I have a question. How can PLA has group army into 76th and 80th? Are they really have 80 group armies? It's impossible, isn't it? Because 1 group army = 3 corps. Which mean to have 80 group army is the same as having 7 - 8 million soldiers. So how PLA numbering their group army?


----------



## LKJ86

Brainsucker said:


> I have a question. How can PLA has group army into 76th and 80th? Are they really have 80 group armies? It's impossible, isn't it? Because 1 group army = 3 corps. Which mean to have 80 group army is the same as having 7 - 8 million soldiers. So how PLA numbering their group army?


PLA also has the 83th Group Army.


----------



## Cybernetics

Brainsucker said:


> I have a question. How can PLA has group army into 76th and 80th? Are they really have 80 group armies? It's impossible, isn't it? Because 1 group army = 3 corps. Which mean to have 80 group army is the same as having 7 - 8 million soldiers. So how PLA numbering their group army?


They once existed and most are disbanded. Its just a legacy of history. 

Currently China has 13 army groups:

Northern Theater Command, TC headquarter at Shenyang, Liaoning
TC Ground Force Headquarter Jinan, Shandong
78th Group Army (Harbin, Heilongjiang, formerly 16th Group Army)
79th Group Army (Shenyang, Liaoning, formerly 39th Group Army)
80th Group Army (Weifang, Shandong, formerly 26th Group Army)



Eastern Theater Command, TC headquarter at Nanjing, Jiangsu
TC Ground Force Headquarter Fuzhou, Fujian
71st Group Army (Xuzhou, Jiangsu, formerly 12th Group Army)
72nd Group Army (Huzhou, Zhejiang, formerly 1st Group Army)
73rd Group Army (Xiamen, Fujian, formerly 31st Group Army)



Western Theater Command, TC headquarter at Chengdu, Sichuan
TC Ground Force Headquarter Lanzhou, Gansu
76th Group Army (Xining, Qinghai, formerly 21st Group Army)
77th Group Army (Chongqing, formerly 13rd Group Army)



Southern Theater Command, TC headquarter at Guangzhou, Guangdong

TC Ground Force Headquarter Nanning, Guangxi
74th Group Army (Huizhou, Guangdong, formerly 42nd Group Army)
75th Group Army (Kunming, Yunnan, formerly 41st Group Army)



Central Theater Command, TC headquarter at Beijing
TC Ground Force Headquarter Shijiazhuang, Hebei
81st Group Army (Shijiazhuang, Hebei, formerly 65th Group Army)
82nd Group Army (Baoding, Hebei, formerly 38th Group Army)
83rd Group Army (Henan, formerly 54th Group Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Brainsucker said:


> I have a question. How can PLA has group army into 76th and 80th? Are they really have 80 group armies? It's impossible, isn't it? Because 1 group army = 3 corps. Which mean to have 80 group army is the same as having 7 - 8 million soldiers. So how PLA numbering their group army?


Dude, group armies are numbered from 71 to 83, not 0 to 83. The PLA currently has 2 million soldiers ... and less than 1/2 of them are in the army. The names were changed after 5 group armies were disbanded per the 2015 personnel cuts and subsequently reorganized to streamline the ground forces. I don't think China, even at peak army strength, ever had a force even close to 8 million soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/F7ypytUk01rNyUEbCQkg8A
@Deino @wanglaokan


----------



## 帅的一匹

I think in the future we can deploy more UAV against enemy's tank regiment. Higher/faster/cheaper.


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army
2018.5.17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/F0vG02oRx52EJ7WsYdPSog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army
2018.5.20


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 75th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/ePtcnJTD5yc0LFf61zhBgA


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
May, 2018


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 78th Group Army
May, 2018


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/2331382571/4244412693150160


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 71th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army
2018.5.29


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/LynWDMlE500PnwyGJU-4zQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Scouts of China's PLA Army Completed Drill in Mountain Areas*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 81th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 78th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

2018.6.4


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
2018.6.9


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
2018.6.7


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 81th Group Army






















https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Ni2OWEwT2xw_z71kJ5eV1w


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/xgky2yyAjS5WUMklcMc45g


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 78th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
2018.6.12


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Do you have any idea about Fig.1? @Deino


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army
2018.6.12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army
2018.6.13


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 75th Group Army
2018.6.15


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480408
> View attachment 480409
> View attachment 480410
> View attachment 480411
> 
> Do you have any idea about Fig.1? @Deino



Yes, that's a very rare image of one of the few Mi-171 equipped with the were installed with a retractable battlefield surveillance radar (maybe a KLC-11) similar to the one carried by French AS-532 _Horizon_ battlefield surveillance helicopter.

via: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-235fxYWf...n4uIpZKhhvfw0aVGTACKgB/s1600/Mi-171_radar.jpg

Is there any chance to get in contact with that photographer?? Zhanghui ???? PLAESE contact.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Yes, that's a very rare image of one of the few Mi-171 equipped with the were installed with a retractable battlefield surveillance radar (maybe a KLC-11) similar to the one carried by French AS-532 _Horizon_ battlefield surveillance helicopter.
> 
> via: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-235fxYWf...n4uIpZKhhvfw0aVGTACKgB/s1600/Mi-171_radar.jpg
> 
> Is there any chance to get in contact with that photographer?? Zhanghui ???? PLAESE contact.


weibo @前站起飞


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> weibo @前站起飞
> View attachment 480852




Thanks ... but since Weibo blocks all contacts from outside Germany - and even worse - since I cannot read and speak Chinese any other help would be appreciated: Maybe via e-mail, via my Twitter-account or Facebook (as listed below) ???


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but since Weibo blocks all contacts from outside Germany - and even worse - since I cannot read and speak Chinese any other help would be appreciated: Maybe via e-mail, via my Twitter-account or Facebook (as listed below) ???


I don't know him, too.
You can give me your message which I will post to his weibo, and maybe he will make contact with you.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> I don't know him, too.
> You can give me your message which I will post to his weibo, and maybe he will make contact with you.




That would be indeed a great help. Maybe you could post that I would like to get in contact with him because I would like to use his image for a publication and if there's a chance he sees how to do that... either via FB, Twitter or maybe even here?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> That would be indeed a great help. Maybe you could post that I would like to get in contact with him because I would like to use his image for a publication and if there's a chance he sees how to do that... either via FB, Twitter or maybe even here?


I think you should give me the message (including your information, purpose, and email address), and then I will "copy and paste".


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army











https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/KTo1fPG916nRNn1xPWun1Q


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
2018.6.15


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
2018.6.23


----------



## LKJ86

LD-2000


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 81th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
2018.6.26
















https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/3otNctuRkHmW3YHxMKIHKg


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

HJ-9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 75th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

*VR military training system unveiled in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-04 20:51:20|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, July 4 (Xinhua) -- China launched a virtual reality military training system on Wednesday.

Putting on a VR helmet and body sensors, trainees enter a virtual battlefield and engage in combat training with both real and virtual teammates.

Unlike other gaming devices, the VR system was designed and developed according to real operational requirements by China Electronic Technology Group Corporation.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PTL-02 tank destroyers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army
PLZ-05 155mm howitzer


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army































https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/yPg63oTeN2UOkR5SbI_94g


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 71th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 83th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

2018/7/13


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 81th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*PLA Army conducts first assessment of its special operations forces*
Source China Military Online | Editor Li Jiayao | Time 2018-07-17

By Yang Qingmin and Xu Chunlong

GUILIN, July 17 (ChinaMil) -- The Army of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) concluded the first assessment and contest of its special operations forces (SOF) —“Ingenious Special Operations Soldier -2018” on Monday in Guilin, Guangxi Province.

During the 9-day assessment and contest, 870 SOF officers and soldiers from the PLA Army were divided into 4 categories of commanding HQ, detachment commanders, SOF teams, and SOF individuals and took part in the fierce competitions of 64 subjects, including interpretation of remote sensing image, multiple weapons shooting, and consecutive special operations.

The officer in charge from the PLA Army said, “The assessment and contest covered all basic and compulsory training subjects of the special operations of the PLA Army.” In order to test the effects of military training and warfare preparedness in a comprehensive and real manner, the participants are selected through recommendations and computer-generated random draw lots.

The contest focused on assessing and testing the commanding HQ's ability to effectively plan and use special operations forces, detachment commanders’ ability to command special operations, SOF teams’ ability to conduct operations, and SOF individuals’ stamina, skills, and intelligence.

The reporter saw during the contest, at a temperature up to 40℃, the SOF soldiers took part in 16 consecutive subjects including lurking at night, fast-roping from helicopter, driving in complex road conditions, and conducting sniper attacks and so on.

Organized by the PLA Army, the assessment and contest is the first of its kind for the PLA Army's special operations forces since the Army was restructured in 2015. The assessment and contest is aimed to select and train the top SOF soldiers and discover the problems with the SOF during its build-up and development.

Source:http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-07/17/content_8091943.htm


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 79th Group Army
July, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 78th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 81th Group Army
2018.7.17


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
July, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
2018/7/19


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army
2018/7/19


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 81th Group Army
2018.7.21


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
2018.7.22


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 71th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army
2018.7.21


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 78th Group Army
2018.7.22-23


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army
2018.7.26


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 83th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
2018.7.28


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 79th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 78th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.27

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese doctors bring relief to Lao dam victims*
China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-31 07:04













Medics are first foreign team to arrive in disaster area

SANAMXAY, Laos - On the muddy yard of Sanamxay District Hospital in southern Lao province of Attapeu, Chinese doctors in military uniform have set up tents as reception for Lao villagers seeking medical service.

The banner hung on a canopy read "Bring best medical service to Lao people" in both Chinese and Lao letters.

These Chinese are members of a medical contingent from the Chinese People's Liberation Army, or PLA, who were dispatched here for relief operation after a dam collapse triggered flash flood a week ago.

On July 23, a saddle dam of the Xe-Pian Xe-Namnoy hydroelectric power project burst, unleashing 5 billion cubic meters of water from the mountain to 13 villages of Sanamxay district downstream the Xe Pian River.

Six villages were entirely submerged by the muddy flood with 13,000 villagers being affected.

The contingent, which was on the "Peace Train-2018"Humanitarian Medical Rescue Joint Training Mission in the Lao capital of Vientiane, arrived in the flood-hit area on July 25.

It is the first foreign medical rescue team arriving in Sanamxay district after the disaster.

On Sunday, many villagers came to the reception to seek medical service from these Chinese medics, who also checked their heath by using ultrasound and electrocardiography.

"Our contingent has 32 members and some of us work here in the district hospital to treat hospitalized patients and patients sent here from disaster-hit areas," said Chen Zhang, a member of the contingent and also chief of the Department of Respiration of Chengdu Military General Hospital.

"We receive some 100 patients daily. The main problems of villagers from the area are abdominal pain, gastrointestinal diseases, and diseases cause by insect bites and bruises," he said, adding that they also treated villagers rescued from the flood-hit area who had not have any food for one or two days.

Liu Zhenxiong, a doctor from gastroenterology division, Second Hospital of Fourth Military Medical University, was one of the members that went to flooded villages with Lao authorities on Saturday.

"We went to a village called Ban Boc, and there were a lot of villagers there and we treated some 100 villagers in a single day," Liu said.

*'Thumbs-up'*

Ban Boc, formally called Don-Boc (Donbok) village, now is also a temporary shelter for displaced villagers as it lies on relatively high land.

Khamlieng Outhakaisone, deputy director general of the General Staff Department of the Lao People's Army and commander of the rescue operation, told a news conference on Saturday night that the Donbok village sheltered some 1,086 affected villagers.

Liu said they found two children with high fever there so they transferred them to the district hospital where they were in better conditions.

"Villagers told us we are the first foreign medical team there in Ban Boc and they gave us a thumbs-up," he said.

After a disaster like this, there would be cases of enteric infections, insect-borne diseases and food poisoning. The work to prevent any outbreak of diseases among victims should begin as soon as possible, or no later than 72 hours after the disaster, said Guo Jinpeng, head of the emergency response team of the disease control and prevention contingent.

They also guided villagers and locals on how to dispose of domestic waste and make sure they drink clean water and wash their hands before having food.

The latest report said 9 people had been confirmed dead while 122 were still missing after the disaster.

Xinhua



*A Chinese People's Liberation Army medical team arrives at the flooded-area in Attapeu, Laos, on Thursday.Liu Ailun / Xinhua*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
2018.7.30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 73th Group Army
July, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

央广军事
42分钟前 来自 Weibo.intl
【瞬间穿透十层钢板！让陆战之王坦克惧怕的存在究竟长啥样？】它是让“陆战之王”坦克惧怕的存在，拥有瞬间穿透十层钢板的力量，穿甲瞬间钢水烧化飞溅！超高速摄影机下的珍贵画面，震撼展示以穿甲弹为代表的中国兵器力量。CCTV加油向未来的秒拍视频
From weibo of China Radio Military,
CCTV program that show high speed camera footage of armor piercing shell penetrating ten pieces of steel in an instance.
--> #让陆战之王坦克惧怕的存在#超高速摄影机下珍贵穿甲弹画面-CCTV加油向未来的秒拍

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 央广军事
> 42分钟前 来自 Weibo.intl
> 【瞬间穿透十层钢板！让陆战之王坦克惧怕的存在究竟长啥样？】它是让“陆战之王”坦克惧怕的存在，拥有瞬间穿透十层钢板的力量，穿甲瞬间钢水烧化飞溅！超高速摄影机下的珍贵画面，震撼展示以穿甲弹为代表的中国兵器力量。CCTV加油向未来的秒拍视频
> From weibo of China Radio Military,
> CCTV program that show high speed camera footage of armor piercing shell penetrating ten pieces of steel in an instance.
> --> #让陆战之王坦克惧怕的存在#超高速摄影机下珍贵穿甲弹画面-CCTV加油向未来的秒拍


----------



## lcloo

JSCh said:


>


105mm armour piercing Sabot round from a type 59 tank gun, penetrates 10 layers of steel (space armour). It was reported that each piece of steel is 15cm thick. 10 layers X 15 cm = 150cm = 1.5 metre of steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Oxygen therapy, portable barracks enhance PLA fighting strength in Tibet*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/8/13 23:03:39 Last Updated: 2018/8/14 0:21:45
*
Portable barracks enhance army fighting strength: expert
*




File photo: Chinanews.com​ 
High-pressure oxygen therapy and portable barracks are being introduced to the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau to boost the People's Liberation Army (PLA) combat capability, a Chinese expert told the Global Times on Monday.

All frontline training troops and border outposts have been equipped with oxygen generators and oxygen cylinders, the official PLA website 81.cn reported Sunday.

Army Medical University's Xinqiao Hospital in Xigaze, Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, is developing a high-pressure oxygen therapy that could effectively solve altitude stress for troops stationed on the plateau, PLA Daily reported on Monday.

Oxygen therapy used to cure brain damage and carbon monoxide poisoning can be calibrated for high altitude.

The improved therapy has proved effective against altitude stress, 81.cn reported.

Oxygen stations have been built along border roads for soldiers to recover stamina.

"Altitude stress makes troops have breathing difficulties, results in headaches and insomnia," a former military officer who served in Tibet told the Global Times on Monday. He refused to be named.

Thin air damages combat capability, lowering troops' strength and durability, Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Monday.

Applying oxygen therapy helped soldiers to recover in the harsh conditions and enhanced their combat capabilities, he said.

The PLA is also improving troops' quality of life, the 81.cn report said.

Beginning last year, portable barracks specifically designed for plateau areas have been replacing the old prefabricated houses at Tibetan military bases.

Their design and materials make them sturdy, moisture-proof and cold-resistant, keeping the room temperature at 15 C even in the worst of snow storms, the report said.

Equipped with cutting-edge camouflage nets, the barracks are difficult to detect and suitable for field operations, the website reported.

Phone cover is increasingly available in all training zones enabling the troops to make calls or surf the internet.

The combined challenge of thin air and low temperatures makes winters in Tibet difficult for troops.

Many soldiers and officers suffer frostbite in Tibet, the former military officer said, noting the new facilities provide strong logistical support and ensured the troops' combat capability.

Four warm meals and soup are now included in the canteen meal.

New barracks and other improvements can let troops have enough rest and guarantee their quality of life so that they can work together with better morale, according to Song.

"Logistical support is essential to plateau combat," Song said.


----------



## LKJ86

August 14, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

August 16, 2018


----------



## LKJ86

Peace Mission-2018 in Russia


----------



## LKJ86

Peace Mission-2018 in Russia


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Peace Mission-2018 in Russia
August 24, 2018


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

*Russian helicopter maker ready to cooperate with China *
Source: Xinhua | 2018-08-27 02:16:41 | Editor: huaxia





A file photo of Mi-26T on the website of Russian Helicopters.​
MOSCOW, Aug. 26 (Xinhua) -- Russian Helicopters is open to a broad range of cooperation with Chinese counterparts, the company's director general Andrey Boginsky has said.

"Chinese aviation companies have traditionally been our key partners. We are connected, in my opinion, by strong professional and friendly partnership relations," he told Xinhua in a recent interview.

Boginsky said Russian and Chinese helicopter makers are at the final stage of negotiations to create a heavy helicopter and he hopes that the work will be concluded this year.

"The cooperation is quite extensive. The qualifications of Chinese colleagues, in our opinion, are quite high," he told Xinhua during the Army-2018 defense exhibition near Moscow that ends Sunday.

"We might work jointly on projects of other helicopter projects depending on the needs of the Chinese market. We may also discuss using certain Chinese-made components in Russian helicopters," he said.

He said Russian Helicopters, part of the Russian high-tech conglomerate Rostec Corporation, will participate this year in the aviation exhibition in China's Zhuhai in early November.


----------



## LKJ86

Peace Mission-2018 in Russia




























https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4277525838389569


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

Peace Mission-2018 in Russia


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## cirr

Prototype of next generation IFV is getting ready for final assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

In Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Prototype of next generation IFV is getting ready for final assembly.


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> View attachment 497811
> 
> 
> View attachment 497812


It looks like ZBD-04 IFV...


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> It looks like ZBD-04 IFV...



You'd think otherwise if you take a look at the captions


----------



## LKJ86

满广志


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> View attachment 497811
> 
> 
> View attachment 497812


It is VN-17.
https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/0JddNHNVoxpOTjDFp2bTcg


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86

Opposing Force


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Laser weapons ready as China creates cutting-edge military hardware*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-28 08:44














The newest members of China's military arsenal are a host of laser weapons, as the country makes a serious commitment to cutting-edge hardware.

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the nation's largest missile maker, has developed a road-mobile laser defense system called the LW-30, which the company is promoting to international markets.

The LW-30 uses a high-energy laser beam to destroy targets ranging from drones and guided bombs to mortar shells. It features high efficiency, rapid response, a good hit rate and flexibility, according to CASIC.

An LW-30 combat unit is composed of one radar-equipped vehicle for communications and control on the battlefield, at least one laser gun-carrying vehicle and one logistical support vehicle.

The laser gun can be deployed with close-in weapons systems and air-defense missiles to form a defensive network free of blind spots, the company said.

It said that in a typical scenario, the LW-30's radar will scan, detect and track an incoming target before transmitting the information to the laser gun. The gun will analyze the most vulnerable part of the target and then direct a laser beam onto it. Destruction takes place in a matter of seconds.

Fast-moving targets such as guided bombs and mortar shells are difficult to intercept with most types of existing weapons because they are too fast to be caught and usually come in large quantities, said Wu Peixin, an observer of advanced weaponry in Beijing, adding that while advanced air-defense missiles are capable of hitting such targets, it is unreasonable to use an expensive missile to bring down a bomb or shell.

"Therefore, a laser gun is the most suitable weapon to defend against these threats," he said. "Every military power in the world has been striving to develop laser weapons. They have bright prospects in the international arms market."

In addition to CASIC, other State-owned defense conglomerates are ready to take their laser weapon systems to market.

China Shipbuilding Industry Corp, the world's largest shipbuilder, has made another vehicle-mounted laser weapon that integrates detection and control devices and the laser gun in one six-wheeled vehicle. Observers said the system should be fielded to deal with low-flying targets such as small unmanned aircraft.

China South Industries Group, a major manufacturer of ground weapons for the military, is trying to attract buyers for its mine-clearing laser gun, which is carried by a light-duty armored vehicle. Designers said the system is able to dispose of land mines from a distance, avoiding hazards to personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## LKJ86

The video from the weibo of PLA Army:
https://m.weibo.cn/6551339780/4321758595079674

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

The video of PLA Army:
https://m.weibo.cn/6421367764/4330967726995165

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Do we have any decent and esp. recent images of PLA Army Aviation training helicopters like the HC-120?


----------



## bahadur999

Does anybody know what units are under the Xinjiang Military Command?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

Let's see:
PHL03, ZBD05...sounds like a party. Looks like a combined-arms brigade.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*PLA 71st Group Army *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104966577449922561Any details about this unusual thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*PLA Army PV – “Home Country and Frontier Pass”*
PLA陆军PV《家国与边关》20190328 HD

A 60-sec footage posted by OedoSoldier:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111114269817483264


----------



## bahadur999

Image from IISS report unveils the locations of 11th Infantry Division, the 6th Infantry Division and the 4th Infantry Division at Xinjiang (WTC).

Unfortunately there are no exact locations.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

*Chiwenga agrees to station China's Special Forces in Zimbabwe?*
by Itai Mushekwe/Mary-Kate Kahari
10 hrs ago | 8274 Views





China is reportedly planning to station an elite special force from it's red army in Zimbabwe, as Beijing moves to crystalize military cooperation with Harare, amid growing fears that the Asian powerhouse has formally approved plans to commence construction of an underground military base in the country, Spotlight Zimbabwe reported.

This publication's sister website, The Telescope News, first broke the story about China's planned secret state of the art underground base in the diamond-rich Marange fields in eastern Zimbabwe in December 2014, which was going to be equipped with advanced radar systems, an operational control tower and other world-class aviation technology facilities. Our disclosures resulted in a United States panel on Africa interrogating the matter during a hearing on Zimbabwe by the Subcommittee on Africa, Global Health, Global Human Rights and International Organizations in 2015, thus raising alarm in Washington which was worried about China's growing influence in Africa.

California Congresswoman, Karen Bass, went on to seek clarification on the issue from then U.S. Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for African Affairs, Dr Shannon Smith, who had returned from a visit in Harare, but she was not provided with a direct answer.

The new mystrey of China's red army's special force stationing in Zimbabwe, also comes barely a year when Spotlight Zimbabwe, reported that China has reportedly deployed and installed a dreaded new generation of surface-to- air missiles (SAM) in the country. Experts say the SAM technology is similar to the one, which Beijing deployed to the South China Sea on Woody Island, comprising of her latest HQ-9 missiles.

It is thought that the special force, is primarily concerned with protecting China's new military base in Zimbabwe, her huge diamond claims and gold mines across the country, where some of the SAM technology is believed to be installed.
According to a former minister with a security related portfolio in one of ex-leader President Robert Mugabe's administrations, whose story has been corroborated by Asian diplomatic sources in South Africa, China has been working on sending her special military force to Zimbabwe since 2014 "to offer technical assistance and support" to the Zimbabwe National Army (ZNA), and an agreement was finally reached the following year between the two countries through their defence ministries and army leadership, but Mugabe called it off on the eleventh hour, after accusing the Chinese of corruption, and the plunder of diamonds in Marange.

Mugabe it is also now coming to light, had become suspicion of his then deputy, President Emmerson Mnangagwa's relationship with China, and that he was courting their support to replace him under the guise of war games and military exchanges with the red army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

BS report, nothing but hearsay. What purpose does a secret base in Africa serve the interest of China? And one that need HQ9 SAM and special forces, full of BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> BS report, nothing but hearsay. What purpose does a secret base in Africa serve the interest of China? And one that need HQ9 SAM and special forces, full of BS.


I agree.
AR also reported this 'news' now...i have no idea why...(but of course i had to share)
Best case is China sending forces for a bilateral exercise.


----------



## lcloo

Cyclone Idai just hits Zambabwe causing more than 1,000 deaths in March 18th this year, you don't see the news in headlines of typical bias Western newspaper. China has responded by sending a team of medical personnel to help them. They are probably the "Special Forces" mentioned in the fake news. The medical team has returned to China few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 559115


So just to see if i'm right here, this is a U\I Marine Brigade soldier with a PF-97 rocket Launcher?


----------



## JSCh

*BeiDou-powered frontier defense system to cover China border*
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/23 20:08:40



Display board for the BeiDou+ frontier defense and control system by NORINCO Group Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

China arms industry giant China North Industries Group Corp Ltd (NORINCO) on Thursday said it is building a new frontier and coastline defensive system across the country with the home-developed BeiDou Satellite Navigation System, or BDS, at its core. 

Codenamed "BeiDou+ Land and Maritime Defense and Control System," the system is designed to provide high precision monitoring and communication capability for border defense personnel and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) to conduct missions in border regions, Yang Hua, the project leader from NORINCO, said during an exclusive interview with the Global Times on Thursday on the sidelines of the 10th China Satellite Navigation Conference in Beijing.

As part of the Beidou-powered project, the company aims to build land-based Continuously Operating Reference Station (CORS) every 40 to 50 kilometers along the country's land and maritime border to achieve an extreme high precision position, reaching centimeter-level accuracy on moving targets and millimeter-level accuracy on static ones, Yang said.

Some 2,000 CORS stations have already been deployed and put into use in border and interior regions, including Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region and Yunnan Province, and islands and reefs in the South China Sea.



Display board for the BeiDou+ frontier defense and control system by NORINCO Group Photo: Deng Xiaoci/GT

The high precision system can make drones carry out more frequent routine patrols in regions with perilous climates or geographical conditions, which greatly protects the lives of frontier army men, Yang said.

The BDS can also provide short messaging services to its users. This can help frontier soldiers holding BeiDou-enabled terminals on mission, either at land or sea, to contact the rear more efficiently, helping the frontier soldiers better respond to emergency situations, Yang said

According to Yang, "the system has also been used as part of the local anti-terrorist campaign in Xinjiang, which has been proven effective."

NORINCO's display board for the system at the exhibition area shows that customers of such a system include the country's land and maritime frontier army, public security and coast guards.


----------



## cirr

PGL12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's mobile anti-aircraft gun capable of eliminating drones, cruise missiles: experts*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/27 16:44:37



A new self-propelled anti-aircraft gun is used during a comprehensive exercise conducted by the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Army Academy of Artillery and Air Defense, which started on May 17 and is due to end on Friday. Photo: Screenshot of PLA Daily's Sina Weibo post

China revealed a new self-propelled anti-aircraft gun on Sunday, as military experts said on Monday that the artillery is highly mobile and could eliminate threats from precision weapons such as drones and cruise missiles.

The anti-aircraft gun seems to be based on an eight-wheeled armored vehicle, featuring a single 35 millimeter cannon as its main means of attack, Chinese military analysts said on Monday, citing a photo released by the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Daily on its Sina Weibo account on Sunday evening.

It was deployed in a comprehensive exercise conducted by the PLA Army Academy of Artillery and Air Defense, which started on May 17 and is due to end on Friday, according to the PLA Daily report.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Monday that the appearance of the weapon in a PLA Daily report indicates the technology has now matured and the weapon might have already been commissioned into the Chinese military.

One of the highlights of the weapon are its wheels, which enable the new self-propelled anti-aircraft gun to have higher mobility compared to those that are already in the PLA service and use tracks, and are more suitable for off-road operations, Wei said.

High mobility also means the weapon could cover a wider range of airspace, is more difficult to detect and better able to survive enemy attacks, analysts noted.

The report did not elaborate on the weapon, nor did it give the weapon's designation.

The gun is likely equipped with an electro-optical aiming system that can send 35 millimeter shells to accurately intercept targets in the air, including drones and cruise missiles, Wei predicted.

Objects in the air might not be the only targets of the new weapon, Wei said, noting if aimed horizontally, the gun could also serve as a very powerful weapon against ground targets like light armored vehicles and fortifications.


----------



## bahadur999

cirr said:


> PGL12
> 
> View attachment 562176


That article on Global Times does not unveil its name


----------



## yantong1980

JSCh said:


> *China's mobile anti-aircraft gun capable of eliminating drones, cruise missiles: experts*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/27 16:44:37
> 
> 
> 
> A new self-propelled anti-aircraft gun is used during a comprehensive exercise conducted by the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Army Academy of Artillery and Air Defense, which started on May 17 and is due to end on Friday. Photo: Screenshot of PLA Daily's Sina Weibo post
> 
> China revealed a new self-propelled anti-aircraft gun on Sunday, as military experts said on Monday that the artillery is highly mobile and could eliminate threats from precision weapons such as drones and cruise missiles.
> 
> The anti-aircraft gun seems to be based on an eight-wheeled armored vehicle, featuring a single 35 millimeter cannon as its main means of attack, Chinese military analysts said on Monday, citing a photo released by the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Daily on its Sina Weibo account on Sunday evening.
> 
> It was deployed in a comprehensive exercise conducted by the PLA Army Academy of Artillery and Air Defense, which started on May 17 and is due to end on Friday, according to the PLA Daily report.
> 
> Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Monday that the appearance of the weapon in a PLA Daily report indicates the technology has now matured and the weapon might have already been commissioned into the Chinese military.
> 
> One of the highlights of the weapon are its wheels, which enable the new self-propelled anti-aircraft gun to have higher mobility compared to those that are already in the PLA service and use tracks, and are more suitable for off-road operations, Wei said.
> 
> High mobility also means the weapon could cover a wider range of airspace, is more difficult to detect and better able to survive enemy attacks, analysts noted.
> 
> The report did not elaborate on the weapon, nor did it give the weapon's designation.
> 
> The gun is likely equipped with an electro-optical aiming system that can send 35 millimeter shells to accurately intercept targets in the air, including drones and cruise missiles, Wei predicted.
> 
> Objects in the air might not be the only targets of the new weapon, Wei said, noting if aimed horizontally, the gun could also serve as a very powerful weapon against ground targets like light armored vehicles and fortifications.



any videos?


----------



## JSCh

yantong1980 said:


> any videos?


sort of .... L威虎堂的秒拍视频


----------



## bahadur999

PF-98A (http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-05/29/content_9518108.htm).
Caliber: 120mm
Range: Unknown

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

A female tank driver and type 88 main battle tanks in training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142757154966966273


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155394963749761025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

“跨越-2019·朱日和A”演习

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

“跨越-2019·确山A”演习

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*International teams arrive in China for Army Games*
CGTN
Published on Jul 28, 2019

International military teams from 12 countries have arrived in Korla City of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region to participate in the contests sponsored by the Chinese Army as part of the International Army Games (IAG) 2019. The Chinese Army will hold four contests titled "Suvorov Attack," "Safe Environment," "Clear Sky" and "Gunsmith Master" for this year's games.

The Chinese Army has prepared a living area of more than 20,000 square meters with over 400 rooms, such as canteens, supermarkets, prayer rooms, basketball courts and banks, among others for accommodating the teams. In the next few days, the teams will train to prepare for the contests set to start on August 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHN Bamboo

>





> A Chinese armored vehicle participates in the International Army Games 2018. (mod.gov.cn/Photo by Yuan Kai)
> By Chu Ying and Zhu Jie​
> The International Army Games (IAG) 2019 is about to commence from August 3 in 10 countries including Russia, Belarus, China, Kazakhstan, etc. With the opening date approaching, it has attracted much attention worldwide. The IAG this year would be much more competitive and confrontational, with new competitions introduced to create a competitive battlefield environment.
> 
> According to reports, the event will be on an even grander scale, involving 206 teams from at least 30 countries. Mongolia, India and Uzbekistan offered to undertake some competitions, adding the host countries from 7 to 10. Besides the Russian Federation armed forces, the Russian Ministry of Emergency Situations and some of the most powerful Russian departments will also send their competitors. Russian experts said that the aim of hosting the IAG is to bring allies and partners closer through military competition despite Western containment.
> 
> The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation has specially set up a website to introduce the IGA in details including contents, rules and conditions of the 32 competition items. Compared with the previous event, the newly added four competitions closely reflect actual combat. Among them, the “Sayan Range March” Snowfield Combat and March Competition has concluded in advance on February 21. It is also the first time that the IAG has expanded its winter competition.
> 
> In the Snowfield Combat and March Competition, participants are required to complete 50-kilometer marching on snow-capped mountains at an altitude of 3,000 meters in two days, in the form of a mountain combat team or squad, during which 11 professional subjects are assessed in separate regions, including precise positioning and measurement, live fire shooting, rope climbing, rescue and material transportation in mountainous conditions. The Russian competitors have won the first prize in competition with Angola and Tajikistan. Krasnaya Zvezda, an official newspaper of the Russian Federation Ministry of Defense, named the March Competition an actual combat exercise under extreme conditions. However, Russian airborne troops considered it daily routine. They also carried out a 7,000-kilometer relay march on snowy road this year.
> 
> Another eye-catching newly added competition is “Polaris” Special Operations Teams Competition. The contestants must complete the subjects including air landing and assembly, battlefield search and rescue, night battle and crossing minefield in six stages, with customerized “combat environment” and “combat contents” being set for them. Russian experts believed the contestants’ mental toughness could be strengthened in face of battlefield stress. “This is the unique charm of military competition”, they added.
> 
> Another two new competitions are also particularly attractive due to the uniqueness of contestants, which are the “Accident Area” Nuclear Accident Emergency Rescue Competition and the “Equestrian Marathon” Cavalry Units Competition.
> 
> The “Accident Area” Nuclear Accident Emergency Rescue Competition will be attended by the military personnel from several powerful Russian departments, and be divided into three stages which are the special track, the mightier relay and the winner sprint. During the first stage, the two participating teams will set off at the same time to complete 20 small projects on the 1600m-long “special track”; the final stage of the competition will focus on testing the quality of individual contestant. Subjects like firefighting, crossing fire-assaulted zones under smoke and nuclear-contaminated areas require team coordination. The Russian team is mainly composed of the 12th Chief Directorate of the Russian Federation Defense Ministry. Currently, Vietnam and Cambodia also signed up for the competition.
> 
> The “Equestrian Marathon” Cavalry Units Competition will be held in Mongolia and participants from four countries will complete 14 subjects like shooting, obstacle-crossing and bombing, in a 130km-long riding. This is an innovative subject which will attended by the combination of “10 people plus 10 horses”.
> 
> In a word, with well-designed battlefield environment and actual combat requirements both in traditional competitions and new ones, the IAG 2019 is definitely a military event worth waiting for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China's female soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Soldiers engage in pontoon bridge building*
Editor：Huang Panyue Time：2019-08-20 15:42:30

Soldiers in propulsion boats maneuver floating pontoon bridge building sections during a field training exercise organized by a brigade under the PLA 82nd Group Army in waters of the midstream Yellow River from August 13 to 15, 2019. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Wan Ruiwu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 575896
> View attachment 575897
> View attachment 575898
> View attachment 575899
> View attachment 575900
> View attachment 575901
> View attachment 575902
> View attachment 575904
> View attachment 575907
> View attachment 575908
> View attachment 575909
> View attachment 575910
> View attachment 575911
> View attachment 575912
> View attachment 575913
> View attachment 575914
> View attachment 575915
> View attachment 575916
> View attachment 575917


Great pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

September 4, 2019







Via @国防部发布 from Weibo


----------



## bahadur999

PLA units map (IISS - Military Balance 2019). 
Feel free to discuss this map. I am sure there are some mistakes but it is actually a great source for information.
@Deino


----------



## LKJ86

By 刘永


----------



## JSCh

Cover Story Military
*That Little Detail: State Of Chinese Battlefield Communications*
Posted on October 8, 2019 Timothy Soh 

This picture has been circulating around since China celebrated its 70th anniversary. While a source of amusement to many, the QR code is a giveaway of the state of the Chinese battlefield network.



*QR code identification patch. Source: Business Insider*

Many countries have tried various personnel accounting methods including NFC/RFID, magnetic strips, barcodes, colour coding. The employment of QR code is novel even if this has been suggested before. Manpower accounting is a very underrated capability that affects the planning of future battles.



...

That little detail: State of Chinese battlefield communications – Defense Politics Asia


----------



## bahadur999

Rumor that the 115th Combined-Brigade is the first unit to get the HQ-17A system.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese army builds 300-meter floating steel bridge to cross river

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @轻兵器 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212674504947666946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212705265881104384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217710577272999936China News 中国新闻网✔@Echinanews

Soldiers patrol the border in snow in SW China's Tibet with the temperature dropping to minus thirty degrees Celsius. The sentry post has an average altitude of over 4,800 meters above sea level.








8
3:30 PM - Jan 16, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大象军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Huoshenshan Hospital Handed over to Army Medical Team in Wuhan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*PLA conducts largest ever procurement of individual protective equipment*
Source China Military Online | Editor Xu Yi | Time 2020-02-28 20:19:49





BEIJING, Feb. 28 -- An open tender document released by the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) online showed that the Chinese military will purchase more than 1.5 million units of high-grade bulletproof plates for body armors in the coming two years as PLA’s new-generation individual gear, reported Global Times recently. The program is expected to cost RMB13 billion, or USD1.85 billion, the largest individual gear procurement in the nation’s history.

According to the tender, it will cost less than RMB10,000 each for the 930,000 units of plates for universal bulletproof vests, and more than RMB10,000 each for the 460,000 units of enhanced bulletproof vests, which will all be delivered within 24 months after contracts are signed.

According to China's defense white paper in 2019, the PLA has about two million personnel, including 850,000 troops in 13 main Group Armies. A total of 1.4 million body armor units means every frontline service member could get one, probably with extra in reserve. Considering that China’s Type 95 rifle costs no more than RMB5,000 each, the body armor procurement is almost equivalent to handing out new rifles for the whole military, which disproves the rumor that China has saved money on individual-soldier equipment to build guided-missile warplanes in order to win future battles. The execution of the procurement plan means that the PLA Army will spend the cost of two Type 055 destroyers or 25 J-16 aircraft on equipping all soldiers with body armors.

International media reports have been flooded with news about China-made body armors in recent years. These body armors have been used by many militaries and individuals for their higher quality and lower cost than those produced by foreign manufacturers. Statistics show that Chinese products occupy 70 percent of the international body armor market.

There are many videos on foreign websites about the testing of Chinese body armors, which are not penetrated even when shot at from a medium or close range by a variety of guns. A British soldier wasn’t hurt at all even after being shot 12 times, because the bullets didn’t get through the armor.

The PLA has never stopped the procurement of bulletproof devices, but one of such a massive scale is indeed the first time in history. According to analyst, it might imply that every PLA soldier would probably be equipped with a body armor with plates, and almost each one in mechanized infantry and infantry units carrying out frontline operations be equipped with an enhanced one.

The massive procurement also might indicate a new round of reform of PLA training with soldiers being asked to wear body armors in routine training and drills to adapt to the weight in operation. This would be a great opportunity for the PLA to take a big step forward toward the international level. Soldiers used to not carry all the ammunition and equipment in order to facilitate movement, which wasn’t consistent with real-combat scenario. In comparison, foreign troops are always fully-loaded with sufficient ammunition and protective gear either when on duty or during training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

*Combined arms battalion becomes PLA Army's basic deployable unit*
Source
China Military Online
Editor
Chen Zhuo
Time
2020-03-20 22:40:53
By Qian Xiaohu and Han Cheng

BEIJING, March 20, -- Recently, a PLA Army brigade conducted an offensive exercise by a combined arms battalion in the south of Fujian Province. Wu Min, commander of the 3rd combined arms battalion, together with the other four staff officers, mapped out ad hoc combat scheme on-site. They proposed various striking methods correspondingly to different battlefield targets and coordinated over 10 different arms units to launch rapid and fierce attacks against mock enemy positions.

The commanding officer of this brigade stated that compared with the traditional infantry battalion, the combined arms battalion covers almost all the basic arms of the PLA Army. With the accelerating of the PLA Army's transformation, the combined arms battalion has become a brand-new basic deployable combat unit in maneuver operations and joined the battle order.

"A combined arms battalion is characterized by the efficient control and integration of various arms, rather than simple convergence", said an officer from the training branch under the PLA Army’s staff department. He also introduced that this modular, multi-functional force structure can be rearranged quickly and flexibly according to the battlefield situation, and the "plug-and-play" configuration can produce a variety of combat modes, bringing all integrated combat elements into full play .

It is learned that after years of reform, the combined arms troops have become major combat forces of the PLA Army. Multiple new types of combined arms battalions including heavy-duty, light-duty, air-assault, mountain, amphibious ones, have been embedded into the PLA Army combat system as modules, achieving the multi-source perception of combat command and high integration of operational elements, with the operational space expanded to multiple dimensions. It serves to promote the PLA Army’s capabilities of full-spectrum combat and fast maneuver, as well as three-dimensional offensive and defensive capabilities.

Combination is changing the PLA Army's combat pattern and reshaping the PLA Army officers and soldiers of new generations. "In the past, the excellent infantries were usually "sharpshooters" or those with "toughened feet". While at present, a combined infantry battalion is composed of dozens of professions and more than 100 positions, and we need to re-explore and keep considering the standards for modern combat readiness", said Wu Min.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Wasn't quiet sure where to put it but it looks interesting thread (feel free to move it to a different thread)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245255692333826048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军网 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

Interesting if it's true

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291378429435224065

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Unit: Second Mobile Detachment of the Qinghai Armed Police Corps
800℃-1200℃ High temperature Flamethrower


Source: https://mil.huanqiu.com/article/3zRxloqbQnc


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese soldiers sharpen combat capabilities on mountainous plateau*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ILC

Do we know if these guys are from some special unit? They have an amazing skills.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300735148086800386

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Daniel808

*An Artistic image of PLA Operation to Liberate taiwan island back to the motherland*




QBZ-191, ZTQ-15, ZTZ-99A, Z-8, Z-10, Z-20, J-16.
Anything I miss?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Daniel808 said:


> *An Artistic image of PLA Operation to Liberate taiwan island back to the motherland*
> View attachment 669322
> 
> QBZ-191, ZTQ-15, ZTZ-99A, Z-8, Z-10, Z-20, J-16.
> Anything I miss?


That exact building has a replica in Zhurihe I believe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


>


Dang ... the PLAGF even trains for psychological warfare (i.e. dropping leaflets). Looks like they already understand the morale situation of the Indian soldiers lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Figaro said:


> Dang ... the PLAGF even trains for psychological warfare (i.e. dropping leaflets). Looks like they already understand the morale situation of the Indian soldiers lmao.


*Indian soldiers at Ladakh. It is a ‘62 trick*
India China border row: While the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) is using psych ops against Indian troops, Beijing’s mouthpieces have scaled up rants against India

Updated: Sep 16, 2020 15:19 IST 

China belts out Punjabi numbers for Indian soldiers at Ladakh. It is a ‘62 trick - india news - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 670740
> View attachment 670741
> View attachment 670742
> View attachment 670743
> View attachment 670744
> View attachment 670745
> 
> Via www.81.cn


*China Preparing for Kavkaz-2020 Military Drills in Russia*


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @低空利剑 from Weixin


----------



## Tair-Lahoti

With successful first flight of unmanned helicopter at world's highest civilian airport, China could soon get a new tool in ensuring logistics support for frontline troops in #China- #India border region. https://bit.ly/3mYkxEP. One thing to keep in mind, it’s “ MADE IN CHINA “.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Tactical information system for individual soldiers in service for PLA Tibet Military Command*
By Liu Xuanzun Source: Global Times Published: 2020/12/28 21:03:39




Artillerymen assigned to a brigade under the PLA 76th Group Army fire an anti-tank missile during a live-fire test at the temperature of minus 17 degrees in mountainous area on December 17, 2020. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Zhongyuan)

Individual soldiers with the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Tibet Military Command are now equipped with a new type of tactical information system that can share real-time combat dynamics, receive mission objectives and allow the soldiers to comprehensively grasp the battlefield situation, boosting their combat capabilities in cold, mountainous regions, media reported on Monday.

A light-weight, high-mobility, combined-arms brigade under the PLA Tibet Military Command recently conducted an informationized comprehensive combat drill at a high elevation of 4,500 meters, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Monday.

By monitoring the new tactical information system carried by each and every soldier on the battlefield, the command center was able to track each soldier's movement, understand the whole dynamics on the battlefield and give instructions to each soldier about their current mission in real time, the report said.

According to the CCTV report footage, which gives a glimpse at a command center, this advanced system can not only display basic data like location and status of every soldier on a digitized map on screens, but also observe what the soldiers see through the cameras they wear on their helmets. It also shows that the system can be used to send information or orders via voice or short messages.

On the soldiers' side, they carry system terminals on their chests, folded into their body armor when not used. These tablet computer-like terminals are expected to also be used to share and receive all battlefield information with and from the command center and among each of the soldiers.

"By grasping the process of combat, we can switch personnel at any time based on their expenses [in terms of ammunition, stamina and casualties], communicate with them and inform every individual soldier about their mission in real time," Li Jichuan, an instructor of the brigade, said on CCTV.

The system realizes that the command center can give orders to every soldier and grasp the combat situation of every squad, which was impossible in the past, reported eastday.com, a Shanghai-based news website.

Such a system can significantly boost the troops' combat capability thanks to enhanced situational awareness, which will provide the commanders and soldiers with better judgment in choosing their tactics, a Beijing-based military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times on Monday.

The system must also have strong anti-jamming capability, so it can function properly even under complicated electromagnetic environments, the expert predicted.

More PLA troops are expected to equip the system, analysts said.

The No. 208 Research Institute of China Ordnance Industries started developing a tactical information system for individual soldiers in the 1990s, CCTV reported in October 2019.

Since then, in addition to the tablet-like system terminal, dozens of modules have been developed for soldiers, and different modules will be used in different missions based on mission objectives. Such modules include a helmet-mounted camera, or a type of rifle grip that can also take pictures and record the combat situation, reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428373027461509121Any idea what these facilities/units are?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier35

The Chinese army conducted a large-scale military exercise on the landing of amphibious assaults on the coast of one of the islands, apparently, the landing on Taiwan is being practiced during the exercises. On the video, you can see the entire cycle of the landing operation, from the destruction of coastal fortifications by floating self-propelled artillery installations to the landing and capture of the island.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-08/18/content_10179109.htm


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Soldier35

The Chinese company China Kestrel Defense is testing robotic systems for landing robots. In the video, a drone drops a weapon-mounted dog on the roof of the robot's house. While the system is being tested, the authorities hope to mass-produce military robots as soon as possible.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Iron Shrappenel

There's been a teaser for a new Chinese Tank on some state run T.V channels. Any one here any info on that ?


----------



## Soldier35

The first footage of the test flight of the new Chinese stealth reconnaissance and strike UAV CH-7 has appeared. Outwardly, the CH-7 resembles the American reconnaissance drone RQ-170 Sentinel. In 2011, the US lost one such drone in western Afghanistan, and Iran later announced that they had the drone. The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation commented on the similarity with the RQ-170 as follows: "The capabilities of the CH-7 are far superior to the American drone RQ-170 and are close in their characteristics to the RQ-180." The length of the CH-7 is 10 m, the wingspan is 22 m, the maximum takeoff weight is 13 tons. The UAV flight altitude is over 10 km, the speed is 900 km/h, the flight time is 15 hours.


----------



## Soldier35

China showed at the Airshow China-2022 air show in Zhuhai its version of a military dog robot with an installed combat system, there are no details about the combat robot yet.


----------



## Soldier35

At the Airshow China 2022 exhibition, a promo video of the Chinese strike UAV CH4 was shown. In general, the amount shown at the exhibition is impressive, we will talk about some of the presented. UAV CH-4 has huge dimensions, length 8.5 meters, wingspan 18 meters. The drone is produced in two versions - the CH-4A reconnaissance vehicle with a flight duration of up to 30 hours and the CH-4V attack vehicle, capable of carrying up to 350 kg of combat load on four external suspension units. There is also a version of the CH-4C drone. The maximum flight altitude of the drone is 8000 meters. Flight speed up to 220 km/h. The drone is equipped with a piston engine.


----------



## Soldier35

A promo video of China's new Wing Loong 3 UAV was shown at AirShow China 2022. The video shows the alleged future combat work of the Wing Loong 3 UAV. According to Chinese media, the Wing Loong 3 drone can carry 16 missiles and bombs, and it will also be equipped with a new PL-10E air-to-air missile. The UAV is made according to the scheme similar to the UAV General Atomics MQ-9A/B USA. Wing Loong-3 is equipped with a turboprop engine and has a flight range of up to 10 thousand km. The maximum takeoff weight of the UAV is 6200 kg with a payload of up to 2300 kg. The flight duration reaches up to 40 hours.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## S10

Soldier35 said:


> China showed at the Airshow China-2022 air show in Zhuhai its version of a military dog robot with an installed combat system, there are no details about the combat robot yet.


This thing is impractical as hell. No way that tiny size could withstand the recoil of 20mm cannon mounted on its back. Where the hell is it going to store ammo?


----------



## Brainsucker

S10 said:


> This thing is impractical as hell. No way that tiny size could withstand the recoil of 20mm cannon mounted on its back. Where the hell is it going to store ammo?


Maybe they have solved the recoil problem?


----------



## S10

Brainsucker said:


> Maybe they have solved the recoil problem?


Unless they found a way to bend the laws of physics, I don't think so.


----------



## Brainsucker

S10 said:


> Unless they found a way to bend the laws of physics, I don't think so.


But I'm sure that they would conduct some experiments, and even doing a lot of trial when they develop this weapon. If this weapon doesn't work, I'm sure that they won't even continue to the next step of development.


----------



## LKJ86




----------

